

Netflix down 26% after hours - adventured
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/is?s=NFLX

======
doodledoo
(Reuters) - Netflix Inc (NFLX.O) reported quarterly net subscriber additions
below its forecast, sending the video streaming company's shares down 24
percent in extended trading. Netflix net added 3.02 million customers
worldwide in the third quarter ended Sept. 30, below its forecast of 3.69
million. [http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/15/us-netflix-
results...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/15/us-netflix-results-
idUSKCN0I42KH20141015)

~~~
banderon
What's crazy is that the dip happened after an 85% spike in profits!
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/15/netflix-stock-price-
crashes...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/15/netflix-stock-price-crashes-in-
after-hours-trading)

------
itg
HBO announcement probably also had something to do with it.

